# Razer Deathadder Chroma - Mittlere Maustaste setzt aus



## borsTiHD (2. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine drei Jahre alte Deathadder Chroma bei der seit einigen Tagen die mittlere Mautaste beim Klicken aussetzer hat (bemerkt man sehr schön wenn man Tabs öffnen/schließen will).
Anfangs hat es geklappt die Taste etwas fester durchzudrücken und dabei das Mausrad zu drehen, dann ging es wieder.
Jetzt bin ich an einem Punkt wo die Taste nur noch funktioniert wenn ich feste drücke.

Bevor ich mir jetzt eine neue Maus kaufe, würde ich gerne euren Rat hören, ob es eventuell Wege gibt die Maus zu retten.
Auch hätte ich gerne gewusst wie man die Maus gefahrlos öffnen kann ohne etwas abzubrechen, damit ich das Rad mal anständig säubern könnte.
In den drei Jahren hat sich mit sicherheit genügend Dreck an der Stelle angesammelt und wenn der Weg wäre, könnte die Taste bestimmt auch wieder funktionieren.

Weiß vlt einer wie man die, ohne das sie kaputt geht öffnen kann?

Vielen Dank schon mal.

vg
borsTiHD


----------



## gekipptesBit (3. Juni 2018)

YouTube
...damit habe ich meine Maus gerettet


----------



## borsTiHD (3. Juni 2018)

Perfekt danke, ich nehme mal an, das wird bei so ziemlich jeder Maus ähnlich sein.
Werde es später probieren. 

€dit: Dank deiner Hilfe bin ich auf dieses gestoßen: YouTube
Da wird die Razer Deathadder auseinandergenommen.

€dit 2: Ok, hab die Maus auseinander genommen und gesäubert.
Überraschender weise war für die über 3 Jahre alte Maus relativ wenig Dreck drunter.
Ich hatte es mir ehrlich gesagt viel viel schlimmer vorgestellt. 
Tja... wieder zusammengebaut und ich muss sagen, mein Mittelklick läuft wieder besser, hat aber weiterhin aussetzer.
Ich nehme mal an das dieses "Klicker" Modul wohl so langsam seinen Geist aufgibt, man kam auch nicht dadrunter oder dergleich, es war ein geschlossenes Bauteil.
Lediglich rundherum, wo die Berührung mit dem Mausrad ist, konnte ich etwas sauber machen, was aber wohl auch schon mal ein kleinwenig geholfen hat. 
Vlt muss in ein paar Wochen aber doch eine neue Maus her.


----------



## gekipptesBit (3. Juni 2018)

YouTube
...hier sieht man es noch genauer und man muß das Klickerblättchen schon ausbauen oder zumindest versuchen mit einer Stecknadel es zurecht zu biegen nach oben...


----------

